# Cornmeal Yemeni ka'ak/cookie/biscuit



## tulips (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone have the recipe for this Yemeni cookie? It is made with cornmeal and flavored with black seeds. It is ussually served with tea. It is not sugary at all, just a bit of sweetness. I am looking for an authentic recipe, made from scratch. These biscuits are so delicious and feel so earthly I would love to be able to bake them. Thanks to all for your help.


----------

